# WTB: PARTS HELP A4 2.8 1996



## vlad2007 (Jul 22, 2007)

hi im about to make a 1 hr drive to pick some parts up and want to know will the parts fit on my 12v engine are the mount and hoses in same spots... my car is a 1996 fwd a4 2.8 12 valve the other cars a 1999 a4 2.8 30valve

parts i need
radiator
core support
condenser
oil filter housing
oil pan


----------



## brus6286 (Jun 27, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *vlad2007* »_hi im about to make a 1 hr drive to pick some parts up and want to know will the parts fit on my 12v engine are the mount and hoses in same spots... my car is a 1996 fwd a4 2.8 12 valve the other cars a 1999 a4 2.8 30valve

parts i need
radiator
core support
condenser
oil filter housing
oil pan




What?
Shokan is where I am starting to look into for my used Audi parts. They do nothing but Audi and Audi only. I bought a used flexplate from them, looked almost new. 6 month warr. on all their used stuff.
http://www.shokan.com/


----------

